# Hello from Australia!



## Loutopia (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi everyone!

I'm just your average mum in Western Australia who decided to finally give in and let my daughter have two pet mice. I used to keep/breed fancy mice myself quite a while ago, and I must admit that I've missed little mousie critters in the house!

The problem is that while I was adamant in only wanting two females from the pet store (and double-triple checking them myself - yep, both female!) I get the girls home and sure enough, two weeks later one of them had a litter of pups.

Out of 9 pups born, 8 have survived and they're adorable, but they're off to the pet store on Thursday I'm afraid. I'm really joining this site to hopefully get some advice on sexing, because aside from one obvious boy it looks like 7 other females to me and I don't think that is very probable! 

Thanks for your assistance and expertise in advance - a help topic with pics will be forthcoming!


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

